# Lego Star Wars - Todesstern



## d2wap (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin seit Tagen am Überlegen, ob ich mir den Todesstern von Lego kaufen soll.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Hat ihn jemand?

Lohnt er sich?


----------



## shadow24 (20. Dezember 2010)

d2wap schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Tagen am Überlegen, ob ich mir den Todesstern von Lego kaufen soll.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
> Hat ihn jemand?
> 
> Lohnt er sich?




also ich kenn mich gerade ein bissel mit den preisen für lego aus,weil ich für meinen kleinen sohn einiges an lego star wars besorgt habe...ich war sprachlos über die preise die die für etwas grössere dinge haben wollen.ich mein der todesstern kostet über 200 Euro 

ist zwar einiges zum basteln da dran,aber für normalverdiener ist das schon ein ganz schöner brocken.weiss auch nicht wie weit so was noch bespielbar ist.mein lütter möchte ja auch mit den dingen spielen udn die auch bewegen,odre verändern.aber so ein todesstern steht da einfach schwer und wuchtig irgendwo im zimmer.da würde ich lieber zwei drei kleinere dinge wie flieger oder panzer holen für den halben preis vom todesstern,womit er auch richtig spielen kann...

aber das ist nur die meinung die ich für mein lütten hier vertrete.wenn du jetzt natürlich grosser fan und sammler bist udn nicht wirklich das spielen im vordergrund steht dann musst du das selbst wissen.ich mein das viele leute ganz viel geld für ihr hobby ausgeben.das musst du schon mit deinem gewissen selbst abklären.da kann dir wohl keiner bei helfen.
aber wie gesagt,nicht nur für ein schüler können über 200 euro schon ne menge kohle sein.da sollte man sich schon gedanken drüber machen


----------



## sympathisant (20. Dezember 2010)

seh ich genauso. ist kein spielzeug mehr, sondern ein sammlerstück. und ob es dir das wert ist, musst du selber wissen.


----------



## d2wap (20. Dezember 2010)

das ding kostet zwischen 400 und 600 euro


----------



## shadow24 (20. Dezember 2010)

d2wap schrieb:


> das ding kostet zwischen 400 und 600 euro




oha...hab das auf ebay mal gesehn für 200 euronen...dachte wäre so in etwa der preis,aber sooooo teuer...meine güte...
naja nur für sammlöer...
dann sollte dir ja sowas hier reichen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/LEGO-Star-Wars-Todesstern-Exkl-Modell-10188-/160521322631?pt=DE_Allesf%C3%BCrdKind_Spielzeug_Lego&hash=item255fd10087


----------



## d2wap (20. Dezember 2010)

ich denke ja, dass der preis noch exorbitant steigt. aber ich behalts im auge.
vielen dank!


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2010)

Ganz klar eine Frage der Notwendigkeit. ^^

Wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, wenn du Sammler bist und es haben willst - dann kauf es dir.
Ob du es wirklich brauchst, musst du selbst wissen. Als Nicht-Sammler von Lego kann dir natürlich keiner sagen, wie notwendig es ist. Aber andere Leute geben auch hunderte Euros für Breitreifen oder Briefmarkensammlungen aus.


----------



## Stevesteel (20. Dezember 2010)

419,- im KaDeWe, letztes WE gesehen, ich würde ihn mir nicht kaufen, aber wenn man Sammler ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es erwachsene Leute, die Lego sammeln? Dachte immer, das sei nur Kinderspielzeug.

Da du aber aus dem Raum Karlsruhe bist, kannst du ja mal in der Metro gucken, falls du dort reindarfst. Ist häufig deutlich billiger.


----------



## Kartonics (20. Dezember 2010)

ich wollte auch mal lego star wars sammeln...
nur leider muss lego soviel für die lizenzen bezahlen dass man extrem wenig für das geld bekommt...


----------



## Landerson (20. Dezember 2010)

Ist das nicht das gleiche wie mit allen Lizensen die Lego hat? Sei es nun Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Harry Potter oder sonst was.

Lego Store


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gibt es erwachsene Leute, die Lego sammeln? Dachte immer, das sei nur Kinderspielzeug.
> 
> Da du aber aus dem Raum Karlsruhe bist, kannst du ja mal in der Metro gucken, falls du dort reindarfst. Ist häufig deutlich billiger.





Denkst Du Kinder spielen mit Lego Modellen deren Kosten jenseits der 300,- liegen? x) Es gibt auch 70 Jährige Omis die Fußballsticker sammeln, wem's gefällt der soll doch ;D


----------



## Landerson (20. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Denkst Du Kinder spielen mit Lego Modellen deren Kosten jenseits der 300,- liegen? x) Es gibt auch 70 Jährige Omis die Fußballsticker sammeln, wem's gefällt der soll doch ;D



Die neuen Modelle sehen schon ziehmlich genial aus. Wenn ich da an meine Kindheit zurueckdenke...


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Dezember 2010)

Also ich wollte immer den Sternenzerstörer haben... sieht auch besser aus, als so ne dumme Kugel....
was damals aber auch zu teuer, und heute seh ich die notwendigkeit nicht mehr... obwohl ich echt versucht bin, wenn ich hier über den schreib xD


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Dezember 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also ich wollte immer den Sternenzerstörer haben... sieht auch besser aus, als so ne dumme Kugel....
> was damals aber auch zu teuer, und heute seh ich die notwendigkeit nicht mehr... obwohl ich echt versucht bin, wenn ich hier über den schreib xD








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




still epic need


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Dezember 2010)

Woah für das Geld fang ich eher wieder Warhammer an, oh wie hart.
Ich mein coole Teile, also den Todesstern find ich etwas albern aber die anderen Dinger die es in der Größenordnung gibt sind ganz schick. Aber wtf, was fürn Preis.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Dezember 2010)

Nix gegen Lego, aber wenn ich mich für SW interessieren würde, dann würd' ich mich in der Preisklasse wenigstens nach nem "richtigen" Modell umschauen. SW-Lizenz hin oder her, 300+ Euronen für Lego ist arg pervers.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Dezember 2010)

Sieht ja schon geil aus und es reizt mich, so ein Ding mal zusammen zu bauen.
Aber so extrem viel Geld für ein Haufen Plastik? Ne danke.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Dezember 2010)

hier mal die günstigere Alternative falls das von lego zu teuer ist:
http://static.sebbi.de/2007/11/deathstar_lantern_big.jpg


----------



## Landerson (21. Dezember 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nix gegen Lego, aber wenn ich mich für SW interessieren würde, dann würd' ich mich in der Preisklasse wenigstens nach nem "richtigen" Modell umschauen. SW-Lizenz hin oder her, 300+ Euronen für Lego ist arg pervers.



Trotzdem hat Lego seinen eigenen Flair wie ich finde.

Wollte gestern einen kleinen Harry Potter Bausatz in den Strumpf von meiner Frau stecken. Im Laden sind mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf geflogen. Was frueher vielleicht 5-7 Dollar gekostet hat schlaegt jetzt mit $20+ zu. Wahnsinn wie teuer Spielzeug geworden ist.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2010)

Unser großer Sohn hat nun fast alles von Lego Star Wars (bis 100,-€ Teile), doch die Frage nach Todesstern + Milleniumfalken kam natürlich auch schon...:-) naja ich kenn einen Filmfreak der beides hat, aber der hat auch sonst keine Hobbies außer Filmrequisiten sammeln...also der stern sieht schon nett aus und der Wert wird auch bleiben, selbst wenn man den nach längerer Zeit wieder verkaufen würde...


----------



## Kuya (27. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Denkst Du Kinder spielen mit Lego Modellen deren Kosten jenseits der 300,- liegen? x) Es gibt auch 70 Jährige Omis die Fußballsticker sammeln, wem's gefällt der soll doch ;D



Ich hab auf dem Dachboden meines elterlichen Wohnsitzes noch "7 große Kisten" voll Lego teile, das ist genug um die Bodenfläche meiner ganzen Wohnung mit Lego auszulegen.
Da mein kleiner Bruder schon 16 ist, sollte ich die vielleicht mal auf ebay verhökern. 

Hab' außerdem mal auf gegooglet, OVP Preis des Lego Todessterns liegt bei sage und schreibe 419,- Teuronen. 
Wenn ich mir vorstelle das auch nur eine einzige Person soviel Geld dafür ausgiebt, dann...

...Wäre meine Idee ne Stripperin zu Weihnachten zu bestellen doch nicht so doof gewesen.
...Hätte ich nie mit Wh40k aufhören müssen, weil mir deren Preise zu teuer waren.
...Sollte mir meine Weihnachts-Auto-Reperatur von 280 Euro keine schmerzen mehr bereiten.

Und... ehrlich.. so doll siht der Todesstern nichtmal aus finde ich. Da ist der Milleniumfalken wesentlich gelungener und der kostet dagegen lausige "42,99" (Sonderpreis auf Lego.de 21,49).
Da kann ich mir 16x den Milleniumfalcon kaufen, und daraus einen Super Millenium Falcon basteln.


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gibt es erwachsene Leute, die Lego sammeln? Dachte immer, das sei nur Kinderspielzeug.
> 
> Da du aber aus dem Raum Karlsruhe bist, kannst du ja mal in der Metro gucken, falls du dort reindarfst. Ist häufig deutlich billiger.



ähm... Ich denke nicht dass Kinder einen mehreren tausend teiligen Yoda zusammenbasteln den man fast in die Augen schauen kann. :>


----------



## Rayon (27. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch noch 5-6 Kisten Lego im Keller.. Lego, Lego Technik.. wo verkauft man das am besten? Ist schon alles auf vollständigkeit geprüft und zusammengeschweißt was zusammengehört... auf Ebay?


----------



## Kuya (27. Dezember 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Hab auch noch 5-6 Kisten Lego im Keller.. Lego, Lego Technik.. wo verkauft man das am besten? Ist schon alles auf vollständigkeit geprüft und zusammengeschweißt was zusammengehört... auf Ebay?



Hmm.. stimmt schon, wenn ich es wie du wieder trenne, und zusammengehörig verhökere bekomme ich mehr Kohle raus.
Ich wollte doch allen ernstes einfach bei Ebay "7 Kisten" mit ner Gewichtsangabe reinstellen. 

Das wird total nostalgisch, die Kisten auszuleeren, und zu sortieren... aber das ist wieder so eine dieser Aufgaben, wo ich schon ab der hälfte keinen Bock mehr habe das zu Ende zu bringen.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> ...so einer dieser Aufgaben, wo ich schon ab der hälfte keinen Bock mehr habe das zu Ende zu bringen.



so wie dein umzug zum beispiel xD


----------



## Shaila (27. Dezember 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den hab ich! Den hab ich!


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

das beste is das zeichen ganz oben links auf der verpackung 

hm sieht aber schon cool aus irgendwie...

aber es kann wahrscheinlich ein buch mit kunstdrucken von gezeichneten star wars strichmaennchen, von g. lucas selbst gezrichnet rauskommen und die nerds trotzdem begeistert... ^ ^


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Dezember 2010)

@Kuya

Im Gegensatz zu anderen Hobbies finde ich aber, dass man bei Tabletop verhältnismäßig extrem wenig für sein Geld bekommt.




B2T:

Kann sich der Threadersteller mal zu Wort melden ob wir ihn in seiner Entscheidung bekräftigt oder verunsichrt haben? ;D


----------



## Tikume (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich mir das Ding ansehe, erhält man für diesen Stolz nicht mal einen adequaten Gegenwert. Sieht mir jedenfalls nicht nach sehr viel Teilen aus und das Ergebnis sieht noch dazu peinlich aus.


----------



## mastergamer (29. Dezember 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Ding ansehe, erhält man für diesen Stolz nicht mal einen adequaten Gegenwert. Sieht mir jedenfalls nicht nach sehr viel Teilen aus und das Ergebnis sieht noch dazu peinlich aus.



So ein Teil hat über 3500+ Teile. *klugscheiß*


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2010)

Hast die Bilder davon gesehn?


----------



## Tydlig (1. Januar 2011)

Ein Bekannter von mir sammelt diese ganzen Spezial-Lego-Versionen. Der hat mittlerweile auch mehrere (!) Tausend Euro in seine Sammlung gesteckt. Todesstern hat er aber nicht, soweit ich weiss. 
Für Sammler sind aber bespielte Legosets nicht wirklich interessant. Die werden idR nichtmal ausgepackt.


----------

